# SBF .621



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Need a little help,trying to run 621 sbf but windows cant open it what program do I use? I tried to sbf back to froyo ( ya I know) now stuck at bootloader how do I sbf back to .621? even if I loose root. Thank you


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

SC trailbuilder said:


> Need a little help,trying to run 621 sbf but windows cant open it what program do I use? I tried to sbf back to froyo ( ya I know) now stuck at bootloader how do I sbf back to .621? even if I loose root. Thank you


If your doing it on Windows you'll want the RSD Lite version... have you ever SBF'd before? Were you on .621 or .602/.605? If you were on .602/.605 you'll want either the .602 or .605 SBF. You only want to use the .621 SBF if you are on .621 and bricked and have no further options.

For SBF tut you can see here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-guide-flashing-droid-x-sbf/

If, for some reason you need a .621 SBF I keep one in my dropbox for safekeeping, just click the link in my sig.


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

I was on .621 and tried to use 1kds sbf back to froyo so was on .621 rooted with voodoo. could not help my self tried to go back now bricked.i have rds lite but windows can't open it or the sbf file. I have sbf'd a lot using 1kds disk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

SC trailbuilder said:


> I was on .621 and tried to use 1kds sbf back to froyo so was on .621 rooted with voodoo. could not help my self tried to go back now bricked.i have rds lite but windows can't open it or the sbf file. I have sbf'd a lot using 1kds disk


I believe 1kds has a disc for .621 if you need it and are more familiar with using those. They are a bit easier, I've just always used RSD because I got it working on my computer and I like having the ability to update my radios with my SBF files (though can't change them seperately, but still).

You can try pm'ing him over @DXF, I noticed the last page of the SBF Disc thread he was mentioning he had a .621 test disc.


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you for your help I am back (with out root) but working I needed to install winzip to open the sbf and rsd fines after that it was simple. Thank you again for your time.


----------

